# Rust Coloured water dripping down my siding



## RichTibo (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello,

I have rust Coloured water dripping down my siding. It happened at the end of last winter as well but I thought nothing of it. My house was built in 2012 by a builder in a new subdivision. I am wondering if this is normal or is there something I should be doing? What causes this type of thing. The leaking rust coloured water is leaking all the way from where the siding meets the underneath part of roof on the outside of my two story house.

Thanks,


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

There could be a number of thing causing that. Posting some pictures would be a good start. No closeups of rust needed but rather some shots of the entire area especially of what's above the stain up to the roof.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Likely an ice dam allowing water to get in behind the siding. The rust color likely comes from the water saturating the wood behind the siding. Lots and lots of threads on here about "ice dams."


----------



## RichTibo (Jan 26, 2013)

How can i post photos?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

To the buildings ne construction forum and read the second sticky at the top of the page.

ron


----------



## RichTibo (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are 4 photos. What should I do?


----------



## RichTibo (Jan 26, 2013)

Does this look like ice dams are causing this?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that vent up there, what is it going to ?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

At this point I would do nothing. With winter still gripping most of the country, there's not much you can do till we get to spring and warmer/drier weather. Then you will have to investigate your soffits, eaves, gutters, attic, roof in that area to get an idea of what happened. As the ice melts, get some binoculars, or, if you feel comfortable, get your ladder out and get up in that area to investigate.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you even live in an area where it's cold enough to have ice dams?
The bottom picture was the most important one and the one we need to see but it's so dark it's hard to see much.
If the stain is starting there the wall meets soffit then there several things it could be.
Ice dam.
Gutters not tucked in under the drip cap.
No drip cap.
No over hang on the shingles.
Plugged up gutters.
Carpenter bees living behind the siding.
To name just a few.


----------



## RichTibo (Jan 26, 2013)

The upstairs washroom is the vent


----------



## RichTibo (Jan 26, 2013)

I live in eastern ontario. We have had quite a cold winter


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Contact your insurance company. That may well end up being a substantial claim. Damage to sheething, vinyl siding, and possibly gutters, soffit, and fascia. Again, unfortunately, with the cold persisting, you won't be able to have any work done any time soon, but, if you get the wheels rolling with the insurance claim, you will have money to complete the repairs.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

That's full vent soffit. If you have ice dam, you don't have ridge vent or soffit vent is blocked, insulation? You also may not have enough insulation on top, although new house should have enough in your area.
Likely culprit is your bath vent. The duct or connection is leaking air or condensing water and going though a nail, ply or construction debris.


----------



## RichTibo (Jan 26, 2013)

It's not something the builder should fix within Tarion? I should go directly to insurance?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes contact your builder first. I didn't realize this was a brand new home. It should still be under warranty.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Is this only happening in one or two areas, or is it widespread? Are you sure this is the result of iron oxide?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be shocked if any insurance company is going to want anything to do with this one.
Has there been any ice building up on lower the edge of the roof?
Just because it's new construction I would not just assume there's enough insulation, there's baffles, proper venting. 
Going to have to go in the attic and look. 
While your up there look for wet sheathing or insulation.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am suspect of that vent. I would like to see what type of screws and what type of ducting was used there.


----------



## hardtroofing (Feb 4, 2015)

I would grab a piece and separate it by pulling them apart and then see what is happening behind the siding. I had one job where I replaced roof and underneath the porch this was happening we later discovered the siding was at a slant and water was crawling from the exposed area and then dripping down the middle of the siding. So my thinking is to see where the water is coming from first.


----------

